# Hole in Basement floor



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

To tie in the drains.


----------



## wileefox (May 20, 2011)

*hole in basement floor*

Please elaborate. I don't know what that means. Is there a stub of pipe somewhere beneath the gravel? If so, did they cap it? And if so, do I dig down around it and cut the cap off? 

Sorry for all the questions, but no experience with this kind of thing


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

This was going to be a tub/shower location. There will be a 2 inch drain under the gravel. Depending on the type/brand of unit, the center line of the drain can vary. Is there also a toilet flange already set?


----------



## wileefox (May 20, 2011)

*hole in basement floor*

There is a stub of pipe sticking out of the floor about an 1/8 or 1/4" high but no flange. I'm sure the plans must call for a flange to connect to that stub. 

How do they keep any of the gravel from entering that drain pipe? 

Interesting thing is that there are two drain pipes running down from the main floor bathrooms, but neither of them was plumbed with a Y for the downstairs bathroom sink.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

The end of the pipe will have a temporary cap on it.


----------

